# Help pricing campground



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm involved with a charity/volunteer group. One of their "projects" if you will is a large 26 acre campground that provides to special needs children throughout the summer. The previous "contractor" screwed them on price for years and has finally sold off his junk equipment and given up. 

Long story short, We were asked short notice to take care of the plowing there this year. Want a per inch price- its about 3 miles total, some gravel some paved, couple of small " parking lots" or areas we gotta open up a little bit. Bunch of up and back and in-and-out spots. Its not all straight forward driving and takes about an hour and a half +. No salt, its only cleared for fire access and deliveries of propane. Any clues? Could use some help here.


----------



## LVHardscape (Jan 29, 2011)

key word is stone!! biggest pain! 

I would say 200-250 for the 1-3 range....same for the 3-6 ish. did they give you an idea of what the other guy was charging? Normally if someone is pissed at another guys price, they're more than willing to share it. unless they are talking to multiple other contractors.


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Dont have too much info on the other guys prices. I have a printoff showing checks written to him for some storms from last year but with that, I dont have the storm dates to go with the prices to back into his prices.


----------



## fci (Sep 7, 2008)

srl28;1226832 said:


> I'm involved with a charity/volunteer group. One of their "projects" if you will is a large 26 acre campground that provides to special needs children throughout the summer. The previous "contractor" screwed them on price for years and has finally sold off his junk equipment and given up.
> 
> Long story short, We were asked short notice to take care of the plowing there this year. Want a per inch price- its about 3 miles total, some gravel some paved, couple of small " parking lots" or areas we gotta open up a little bit. Bunch of up and back and in-and-out spots. Its not all straight forward driving and takes about an hour and a half +. No salt, its only cleared for fire access and deliveries of propane. Any clues? Could use some help here.


I think that is great that you are involved with a group that helps others. If I were in your area I would volunteer to help plow after my contract jobs were done. And if it takes one and half hours to plow the whole place I think $150-200 for every 3 inches would cover your costs. If they are a non profit they probably don't have a lot of money to spend on snow.


----------



## SkyhawkSteve (Sep 14, 2010)

fci;1246157 said:


> I think that is great that you are involved with a group that helps others. If I were in your area I would volunteer to help plow after my contract jobs were done. And if it takes one and half hours to plow the whole place I think $150-200 for every 3 inches would cover your costs. If they are a non profit they probably don't have a lot of money to spend on snow.


I do the same thing with a Boy Scout Camp I charge a discounted hourly rate this camp usually takes about 3 hours to complete. They know that for the discounted rate they are at the end of the storm when my paying contracts are completed.

I also get to take a deduction for the donation to the non profit charity, so its a win win for everyone


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

You took the words right out of my mouth SkyHawk.

The non profit can give him a slip for donated services at an agreed upon value. Then claim the donation on his taxes.
Beyond that he could discuss a price to cover his costs etc.


----------

